# Mr. Chicken's Haunted Tombstone Projection Effect



## Mr_Chicken

Here's a new projection effect I just finished. It's a tombstone that ages and experiences a few ghostly shenanigans. I'm very pleased with how it turned out.

If you'd like to make one yourself, I have more info, the video loop, and a how-to on my site here:http://chickenhaunt.blogspot.com/p/tombstone.html

EDIT 7/1/12:
Ta-da! A new Haunted Tombstone:





Plus, both Haunted Tombstones together, from one projector:


----------



## kenkozpgh

Nice job. Great effect


----------



## Hairazor

What fun!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You are just ridiculously talented.....I....well.....you are...


----------



## Dixie

There is just not a word cool enough to express how much I love that. Ew, except the bugs scare me to death, even WITH the how-to. LOL, and holy crap those sounds. ::shivers::


----------



## cerinad

Bravo, that is one of the coolest things ever.


----------



## Aquayne

Please continue to post here when you are out of school and working in Hollywood.
That is brilliant!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

That's just too cool. I'm going to have to try projections one of these days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy crap! That is one astonishing and impressive series of effects.


----------



## poltergeist

Nice job!


----------



## SuperCreep31

wow that's amazing! and like Aquayne said, it's awesome that you still come back here and help us all out! thanks a lot!


----------



## debbie5

that small vid projector thingie is cool...


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks, everyone! So glad you all like it!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

That may be the coolest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Lord Homicide

That is rad. Great idea


----------



## Tokwik

That is a great idea. Well done.

I had wanted to make a couple tombstones for this year, but lack the time, motivation, and skills to do anything quality.

You just provided the solution. Thank you. Count me in for a download purchase.


----------



## Wildcat

That's a great effect. Love the cracking and bugs.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

*You just made my favorite prop.*


----------



## jaege

So what type of projector do you suggest?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Well, as I show in the how to video, you can really use any projector at all. My nicer projector, however is 1,000 lumens, standard definition. Anything above that is a plus, and pretty much anything is. If you're buying used, just make sure it has a lot of hours left on the lamp, as those cost a few hundred dollars to replace.


----------



## fick209

Holy smokes! That is amazing!!!


----------



## Headless

Its taken me all this time to download the video - stupid internet has been a bit overused this month obviously. Looks absolutely amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Sytnathotep

That is diabolical. Great work.


----------



## curley

Uh..... Hell yes I'm buying a copy from you!!! Awesome work!!


----------



## Zurgh

That is some absolute awesome! Great job, Sir!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Simply brilliant...you realize that don't you


----------



## Joiseygal

Brilliant!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks, haunters! :jol:

I'm really excited that everyone likes this so much.


----------



## Aquayne

This is not meant as a criticism of your amazing work. The only issue I see is the pace. The image of the aging stone is likely too subtle to capture the eye of TOT's as they streak by. It is better for a queue line. The bugs is the most likely to get attention. I wish I could get one that is of two markers. Each with a stoney face. That talk back and forth. Corny jokes and lip sincing to kids halloween songs would be fun. I keep thinking of the duelists paintings in the Haunted mansion at Disney.
I'm going to buy a copy later when summer break is over.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I do plan on doing more effects...maybe I'll incorporate something like that into one of them.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Impressive, Mr C! You are one talented Mo-Fo!
Stroke of genius that is..I love it!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Doc! Glad to see you're still around!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Mr_Chicken said:


> Doc! Glad to see you're still around!


See? Took a prop like this to raise me from the dead!


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

Mr. Chicken- you've outdone yourself. If I had a graveyard incorporated into my haunt- I'd be sending you $$$$ now. I can't wait to see what you pull out of your hat next!

Clearly, home computers and digital projectors are the best thing that has ever happened to home haunting!


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

By the by- what video software are you using to create the animation?? Clearly not just simple animation studio for singing pumpkins!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks, Scarecrow! Actually, it's mostly practical. Just a little stitching together in After Effects. There will be more details in July's Hauntcast, I believe.

I haven't heard of Animation Studio. I have a different method for singing pumpkins, too...


----------



## Terrormaster

I saw on your website you're selling the video itself. While it would be counter-intuitive to you making any money off the video, I would love to see a tutorial on making such a video. This would be a good effect to apply to other shaped stones and even other objects.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Forum rule reminder: No advertising, spamming, or soliciting of a business is permitted outside of the Vendor and Sponsor Forum.

The showroom is not a place to discuss purchasing props.


----------



## IMU

Great job on this ... only a matter of time before it shows up all over the place for sale by other people.


----------



## Lunatic

Wow! I am very impressed with that prop. What a great way to use a projector. Again I say that I really wish I had a projector. Not that I necessarily have the talent to make up the program. Great practical effect Mr. Chicken! Easy setup once the program is made. I love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cat_Bones

that is beyond fantastic I love the blood!


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

I meant Anime Studio, my oversight.

Sorry Hauntiholik, duly noted.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks, everyone! :jol:


----------



## scourge999

Mr. Chicken, love it sooooo much! Very, very cool. Excellent all around, you always amaze me. Keep it up!


----------



## niblique71

scourge999 said:


> Mr. Chicken, love it sooooo much! Very, very cool. Excellent all around, you always amaze me. Keep it up!


Yea, we're all waiting to see what movie production studio you take over.... Nevermind working for....I'll be discussing an aquisition in the other Mr Chicken THread.. Bawk Bawk.,.. Touche' Fantastic...


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Scourge, I'm honored to have impressed you.

Haha, thanks Niblique! Well, you know... if anyone has any connections...I certainly wouldn't pass up a good opportunity


----------



## Headless

It's fantastic - wish projectors weren't so expensive.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

They don't have to be, Headless. Did you watch the how to video? I demo it on a $40 Eyeclops projector. Not half bad, in my book.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Just saw this. Nice work and a great idea!


----------



## SoCal Scare

Great effect, I need another projector now so I can have my singing pumpkins and your tombstone. You say you play it through a roku box, how did you do that?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks guys.

SoCal, my Roku has a USB port for a flash drive. I probably wouldn't do it that way in a haunt, though, as the only way to "loop" it is to make the video very long. Just burn it to a looping DVD.

You know, you could also take the singing pumpkin file and the tombstone file and put them in one video, next to each other.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Ta-da! A new Haunted Tombstone:





Plus, both Haunted Tombstones together, from one projector:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Chris Baker of Hauntcast has mad-propped my Haunted Tombstone projection effect in this month's episode (#40). Go have a listen to get a few cool details about the creation of the Haunted Tombstone in the "Mad Props for Props" segment (which starts at around 1:40:40). :jol:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The Haunted Tombstone is currently featured on Pumpkinrot's excellent blog! :jol:
http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2012/07/haunted-tombstones.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're famous, Mr C


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

Just plain awesome man. Hopefully, if I could do this in a
year or so with a cemetery.. I'd be a happy camper.


----------

